# Depo Medrol Injections



## mistyq (Oct 28, 2011)

If we only use 40mg dose vials of Depo Medrol, but they mark x 2, would you change the code and use J1040 instead of J1030?  My physician is under the impression that this is how it would be billed.  Also I think our clinical staff is confused on knowing how many units to mark with the injections.  Any insight on this would be helpful.  Thanks.


----------



## mhstrauss (Oct 28, 2011)

mistyq said:


> If we only use 40mg dose vials of Depo Medrol, but they mark x 2, would you change the code and use J1040 instead of J1030?  My physician is under the impression that this is how it would be billed.  Also I think our clinical staff is confused on knowing how many units to mark with the injections.  Any insight on this would be helpful.  Thanks.



I've never used this code, but just from looking at the description in the HCPCS book, J1040 would be correct.  May want to google it and see what other info you can find on it.


----------



## ajs (Oct 28, 2011)

mhstrauss said:


> I've never used this code, but just from looking at the description in the HCPCS book, J1040 would be correct.  May want to google it and see what other info you can find on it.



Check the NDC number on the packaging for the Depo Medrol they are using.  That number matches up to the doseage...if the number cooresponds to a 40mg dose then use  J1030 code with 2 units.  If the NDC is the same regardless of the dosage then you could use J1040 with 1 unit.  You do need to be sure that the NDC matches up to what you are actually billing out.


----------



## sauka (Oct 30, 2011)

mistyq said:


> If we only use 40mg dose vials of Depo Medrol, but they mark x 2, would you change the code and use J1040 instead of J1030?  My physician is under the impression that this is how it would be billed.  Also I think our clinical staff is confused on knowing how many units to mark with the injections.  Any insight on this would be helpful.  Thanks.



J1040 also looks correct to me since they have doubled the amount of the dosage
Txs
SAUKA


----------

